# Any reliable & cheap parallel product to the Canon Tc-80n3?



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm looking for an intervalometer for the 5Dmk2, and the Tc-80n3 is insanely priced.

The basic function I'm looking for is 'shoot a photo every X secs/min till I stop it, the battery runs out, or the 2nd coming, whichever comes first'.


----------



## JerryKnight (Jun 24, 2012)

This: Vello ShutterBoss Timer Remote

Used to be the Pearstone ShutterBoss, which is the one I got, but this one should be identical.

Edit: Actually, I wanted to control a Rebel as well, so I got the Rebel version (sub-mini jack) and sacrificed a cheap N3 remote and made a sub-mini-to-N3 adapter. They might sell such an adapter nowadays, though.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 24, 2012)

Just type 'tc-80n3' into ebay, you'll get a few hundred results.
Apparently the Link Delight ones aren't so bad for $20, google that and you'll get a lot of happy people. One major difference though is that the Link Delight ones don't have a locking plug, so it may fall out occasionally.
Still, cheaper than the genuine version (that said, I got my genuine tc-80n3 off ebay, 2nd hand for about $50).


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2012)

I just use these ones
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Timer-Remote-Shutter-Canon-5D-II-50D-40D-7D-TC-80N3-/170513314850?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item27b362b422
only pain in the ass is there is no on / off switch so you just have to take the batteries out when finished 
not a big deal really

I also have theis app on my iphone
http://www.dslrbot.com/
and a little IR transmitter as they show


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 25, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> only pain in the ass is there is no on / off switch so you just have to take the batteries out when finished
> not a big deal really



To be fair, you can't turn off the genuine Canon TC-80N3 either.
I keep my battery in there, but reversed, it's perfectly usable as a remote switch without power. If I want timer functions, then I just take the battery out, reverse it, and use it as intended.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > only pain in the ass is there is no on / off switch so you just have to take the batteries out when finished
> ...



I didnt know that, never used the genuine one


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jun 25, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Just type 'tc-80n3' into ebay, you'll get a few hundred results.



Damn - there are a few that at least look like original Tc-80n3 by top sellers and cost <$50.

Where I live, it costs $200+ w/ all taxes included.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks to all!


----------



## meli (Jun 25, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> This: Vello ShutterBoss Timer Remote
> 
> Used to be the Pearstone ShutterBoss, which is the one I got, but this one should be identical.
> 
> Edit: Actually, I wanted to control a Rebel as well, so I got the Rebel version (sub-mini jack) and sacrificed a cheap N3 remote and made a sub-mini-to-N3 adapter. They might sell such an adapter nowadays, though.



for some rebels there was/is a hacked firmware with a solid intervalometer included


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 25, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> This: Vello ShutterBoss Timer Remote
> 
> Used to be the Pearstone ShutterBoss, which is the one I got, but this one should be identical.
> 
> Edit: Actually, I wanted to control a Rebel as well, so I got the Rebel version (sub-mini jack) and sacrificed a cheap N3 remote and made a sub-mini-to-N3 adapter. They might sell such an adapter nowadays, though.



I had a Canon Wired Remote from my Rebel/Elan 7 days and converted it to use on the 5D2. I bought the following adapter with an "N3" plug on the end (see link below). Then I picked up a 2.5mm (F) to 3.5mm (M) stereo converter from Radio Shack for buck or two. I connected one into the other and it worked without a problem! 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/615567-REG/RPS_Lighting_RS_RTC_C3_RTS_Adapter_for_RS_RT06.html


----------



## JerryKnight (Jun 25, 2012)

It seems to me, after seeing the ones listed here, that many of these timer remotes are all clones of each other, including the "official" TC-80N3.. 



DJL329 said:


> JerryKnight said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



That looks awfully familiar.. I may have done exactly that. I know I've hacked at least one N3 cable, but it might have been for an Arduino intervalometer project..




meli said:


> JerryKnight said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



If you're referring to CHDK, it doesn't support the 450D (XSi). Would be nice, but none of my cameras are supported, even my point & shoot (SD960IS).


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

Heh, I don't know if you can have reliable and cheap at the same time, but as others have stated eBay has tons of them and for the 30 bucks they are asking, that's probably as reliable and cheap as you're going to get.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 2, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



The absence of an off switch is mentioned as a downside quite often and I don't really understand why. The power consumption is minuscule, probably equivalent to a digital watch, yet nobody fears leaving the battery in a digital watch.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 2, 2012)

If you've got an Iphone, Trigger-trap APP and hardware works pretty well for me.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > dr croubie said:
> ...


i dont really sonsider it a downside as such more of a mild annoyance i just keeps some AAA eneloops in the bag with it and put them in as needed


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> AdamJ said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Does your off-brand take AAAs?
Genuine Canon takes a flat battery, like CR2020 or 2032 (yes, i'm too lazy to move 1.5m to get it off the floor and check).
And yeah, it probably drains as much power as a watch in standby mode (and probably barely above not-installed-self-draining), so flipping it over like I do probably isn't going to make it last much longer. But I have a habit of not carrying spares, last time it was a dead battery in the eos 3 at 11pm on a saturday for a concert. Good thing I had a 7D and Pentax Spotmatic as backup...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah all the off brand ones all take 2 AAA batts so pretty easy there


----------



## atlcroc (Jul 3, 2012)

Hahnel giga t pro for canon works really well with the 5 d mark III. So reliable is covered and it's right at $100 which is slightly cheaper than the Canon version. Also you can set 2 timers so it loops continuously.


----------



## noisejammer (Jul 3, 2012)

It's not cheap but togastro makes a controller that allows the mirror to be flipped up before the shutter is released. It's really intended for astrophotography but it can be used elsewhere. It has plugs to suit the XT/T series and the N3.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 3, 2012)

noisejammer said:


> It's not cheap but togastro makes a controller that allows the mirror to be flipped up before the shutter is released. It's really intended for astrophotography but it can be used elsewhere. It has plugs to suit the XT/T series and the N3.



I'm presuming that you have to set mirror lockup on the camera, then it fires on shot to do lockup before firing the second for the photo (presumably longer Bulb-shot).
Sounds a bit fancier than the TC80, I'm wondering how that could be accomplished without something so specialised though. I'm thinking something like pressing the shutter button on the remote-part to lockup the mirror before pressing the 'start' button on the timer mechanism after a few seconds to let mirror vibrations die down.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 3, 2012)

atlcroc said:


> Hahnel giga t pro for canon works really well with the 5 d mark III. So reliable is covered and it's right at $100 which is slightly cheaper than the Canon version. Also you can set 2 timers so it loops continuously.



Another vote for the Hahnel, and it comes with both the small jack plug lead and the 3 pin lead, so it can be used on any Canon.
Also does delayed shooting so great for self portraits, and it's small and lightweight and being wireless, it works from quite far away which is great for remote shooting of wild life.


----------



## atlcroc (Jul 3, 2012)

Your additional points on the Hahnel made me think of one more plus. You can also use it to start and stop video. On the Mark III I set the shutter release up to start and stop video and have used the Hahnel to start and stop video using the continuous mode.


----------

